# The Last of Us PS3 - while vaping :)



## TruEd (5/9/14)

Hi fellow Vapelings

I found that the most enjoyable time spent on the Vape is while sticking a Siv in someone jugular.......... sounds more horrific than what it actually is 

Anywhoooo, I was hoping to start a faction with some fellow local Vapers. (I'm getting hammered out there)

Anyone keen? would be REALLY AWESOME!!!


----------

